# Se me pudrió el rancho, libstdc++ y gcc rotos

## gbobr

Todo comenzó esta mañana, 

Estuve instalando algunos plasmoids que encontré en kde-look, y resulta que fallaron... Nada raro, estoy usando la versión del overlay del KDE 4.9, así que estoy acostumbrado a que algunas cosas no funcionen como debería.

Luego tranquila y pacíficamente fui a compilar del git la versión de mplayer que soporta vaapi.

Resulta que la compilación falló porque no encontró una .h

No le di importancia, era código bajado de un git, podía llegar a fallar.

Parecía un día normal, hasta que de pronto, una de las aplicaciones que intenté levantar me dijo por consola:

 *Quote:*   

> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Que raro dije, reinicié la notebook y no levantó el kdm, miro el log y veo:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/kdm_greet: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
> 
> 

 

Ah, te haces la viva netbook, ok voy a reinstalar la libstdc++

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge libstdc++
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

En ese momento me di cuenta de que ya no podía compilar absolutamente nada.

Tengo roto el gcc

Otra pista:

 *Quote:*   

>  # gcc-config -l
> 
>  * gcc-config: Profile does not exist or invalid setting for /etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.4
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.4 *
> ...

 

El contenido de ese archivo es:

 *Quote:*   

> LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32"
> 
> MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/man"
> 
> INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/info"
> ...

 

¿Alguna idea de que puedo hacer?

Aparentemente faltan archivos, carpetas, cosas del gcc, no entiendo como pasó... probablemente alguno de los scripts de plasma que bajé estaba hecho para alguna maldad o algo así.

Estaba pensando en descomprimir un stage sobre mi instalación para recuperar el GCC andando

¿Alguna opinion a ese respecto? ¿Voy a romper todo peor?

SaludosLast edited by gbobr on Wed Nov 07, 2012 10:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Salva los datos importantes en otro disco duro y haz una instalación limpia.

Tardarás menos que intentando arreglar este desaguisado.

----------

## gbobr

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Salva los datos importantes en otro disco duro y haz una instalación limpia.
> 
> Tardarás menos que intentando arreglar este desaguisado.

 

Agradezco el consejo, pero no quiero reinstalar! tiene que haber alguna otra forma :S

----------

## cameta

El problema es que no sabes que has metido en el sistema.

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos, gbobr si aún no has resuelto tu problema recuerdo haber visto algo similar en este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-900814-start-0.html y le pondría especial atención a la solucion propuesta por agdg que hasta un post realizó en su blog   :Very Happy:  , espero te sirva de algo.

----------

## cameta

http://www.makeinstall.es/2011/03/reparar-el-compilador-gcc-en-gentoo.html

Es esto, prueba a ver si tienes suerte.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si te queda algo de gcc instalado.

```
ls -l /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/
```

----------

## Arctic

Prueba esto:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Como tengas roto el gcc, vas a tener un quebradero de cabeza.................. lo unico que se me ocurre es una inconsistencia del sistema de ficheros ,porque si no has tocado a nada .............

Salu2

----------

## Theasker

Prueba con fix_libtool_files.sh pertenece al gcc, yo hace poco lo arreglé con eso, suerte pero lo arreglarás con eso, no reinstales, q eso es lo "facil"  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

Bueno a reinstalar siempre hay tiempo.    :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Bueno a reinstalar siempre hay tiempo.   

 

De acuerdo contigo!

----------

## gringo

que tienes en /etc/env.d/gcc ?

igual se soluciona simplemente con hacer un gcc-config 1 para que se vuelva a regenerar el perfil.

saluetes

----------

## SS3

No creo que sea motivo para reinstalar, antes de nada ejecuta la herramienta revdep-rebuild como te dicen más arriba.

----------

